# Glock 45



## mjfdrums (Apr 25, 2013)

I have just made my first real prep purchase today. I bought a Glock 45 compact. I have always been a fan of Glocks. The store only sold me one box of ammo with only fifty rounds. The sales guy told me there was an ammo shortage. The rumor about a shortage of AR 15's is not true here in Oklahoma. Of course they sell out quick but i might pick one of those up as well. I am going to keep my Glock in my BOB along with a few boxes of ammo and extra magazines. Any other places besides a BOB that would be good to hide a pistol? I am getting a holster for my Glock. My local gun show always sells out of ammo. Any good websites i could get a couple cases of ammo?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Personally, I keep my .45 handy, but then again, I live way too close to Chicago. fortunately I don't have kids around to worry about, but I lock all my firearms when friends are coming over, period.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Why is a handgun a prep purchase? If you are forced to use it you are way too close to your adversary and you should have avoided, evaded him or taken him out with a 22RF before he got close to you. Handguns, in the hands of most people, are about as good a tool as a sword. Even the police, with training, can't fire accurately with a handgun in an intense situation. If you must have a confrontation then make sure that it is at a distance that you can take them out before they know you are in the area. The best thing to do is to avoid a confrontation and be aware enough that you stay out of situations that will cause confrontation.
You are going to find it very hard to kill someone with a pistol. They are close enough to be human and close enough to kill you first.


----------



## SuburbanSurvival (Apr 27, 2013)

Sometimes there may not be the opportunity to do so. You may get caught off guard or be put into a situation where a handgun is the only option.

I live in Australia, therefore handguns are illegal to obtain. Quite unfortunate. I will have to stick to knives.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I downloaded a pdf about secret hidng places, and will probably modify something at my house that can hold a pistol, but not be obvious. I have children too, so i will have to make some sort of locking device. Even thinking about having an "actuated piston cylinder", with two retention buttons. Complex, yes, but I have some woodworking experience, and almost all the tools you can think of.
As far as another weapon for your preps, I would also not only rely on a pistol, too close for comfort. My pistol is for EDC. My shotgun is for medium range, self-offence, and squirrels. My .22 rifle is fro plinking, so I hope to purchase a used large caliber rifle soon, not an A R or anything, just probably a 300. with a decent dertachable scope. 
And welcome to the boards, SuburbanSurvival. Glad too have you.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I like the Glock 36

GLOCK

It is light enough to carry all day and a .45 hollow point is about as close as it comes to a shotgun for energy transfer.

I like the Glock for personal defense as it only has one safety and once you put your finger on the trigger, the safety is off. Also the trigger works the same on every pull from first to last shot so it's easy to master with less practice. I think the person that sold you your first gun was spot on with that the suggestion.

While it is true a pistol should only be used as you get to your long gun, it is irresponsible to disregard the pistol as a good prep. Almost as irresponsible as suggesting the .22 long rifle is a good choice for personal defense.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Glocks are very reliable semi-autos. They can stand up to all kinds of abuse.

I have seen them run over by trucks, dropped out of helicopters from 500 feet, blown up with Tannerite, and shot with a 12 gauge, and still function. One of the guns had its trigger blown off in the explosion, and they took a multi-tool and grabbed the nub of the trigger and the gun functioned. One tough handgun.

I hate the goal post sights that are stock on them. A good pair of night sights and Glocks are tough to beat.

I think the Glock compact .45 is a good choice for a BOB or concealed carry, personally.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I carry a Kimber CDP pro II for personal defense. I just finished our annual firearms training and to say that properly trained Police Officers are not accurate is an understatement. I hate to say it but half of our Department can't hit anything. I maintain a Master Expert certification and carry a compact USP .45 on duty. We spent the entire first day on fundamentals and there was marked improvement. I think if you make the commitment to carry for a living or to protect your family you owe it to them to be highly proficient and practice. There are maybe three officers here (out of 100) that I would trust to thread the needle beside my head at 25 yards.

Glock is an exquisite choice for your personal protection needs. I'm buying my wife a 9mm Glock in the coming weeks.


----------

